# Workshop tour: The Turner's Workshop



## Richard Findley (23 Dec 2008)

Hi guys,

I've been a member here for a good while now and have finally got round to posting my workshop tour, please enjoy.

I moved my business into a little industrial unit in March. It is about 30ft long and 12ft wide, so not massive but suits me....

The workshop sign over the door:







As you come in, to the right is my little Axminster P/T. It's small but handles everything I throw at it. Excellent value for money in my opinion:






To the right is my Bandsaw, also highly recommended:






Beyond the Bandsaw is my trusty Jet 1442:






A point of interest might be the small table attached to the end which is perfect for the tools in use:






To the right of the lathe is a bench containing my Grinder, Pillar Drill and Disc Sander:






Then there is my Evenwood Table Saw. The outfeed table doubles as my work bench:






My timber store:






And finally, my Router Table, the only machine to be on wheels:






Hope you like,

Cheers,

Richard


----------



## eggflan (23 Dec 2008)

Very nice workshop and a great website 8)


----------



## PowerTool (23 Dec 2008)

Nice workshop,Richard - and nice to see some shavings in it as well :wink: 

Andrew


----------



## Mattty (23 Dec 2008)

Lovely shop mate, and your website is great. Thanks for sharing. :ho2


----------



## Landy (24 Dec 2008)

It seems compact and very usable, nice.


----------



## Waka (24 Dec 2008)

Richard

Very nice tour, do like to see the saw dust around.


----------



## colin macdiarmid (30 Dec 2008)

nice shop, would love space and toys like that


----------



## John. B (30 Dec 2008)

I was very impressed with the quality and variety of work that you undertake.
Just love the size of your workshop, a touch envious of all those machines,
I wish you good fortune in all your enterprises!
Good Luck Richard

John. B


----------



## Dave Huxley (30 Dec 2008)

Hi Richard, 
What a great workshop and top quality machinery it makes my 12 x 8 shed look a bit sad, Im sure you must be very proud of it all.
We all enjoyed your demo when you came to Shrewsbury and have really got into the fruit turning since then, but haven't had a go at those walking sticks yet !
Dave


----------



## Richard Findley (31 Dec 2008)

Hi Dave,

I'm glad you enjoyed my demo. It's always nice to hear, especially when someone has been inspired to have a go at something I've demonstrated!!

Cheers,

Richard


----------



## tisdai (3 Nov 2010)

Hi Richard

Is that an Axminster bandsaw i see, i have just bought the AWHBS350N from them and have yet to try it out. What do you think of the make and quality of them. 

Wish i had that much room to play about with  Alas maybe in another life lol

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Richard Findley (4 Nov 2010)

Hi Dave,

Very happy with it. It's about 2 1/2 years old now and I have been very impressed with its power. I cut some 8" thick green Oak and it didn't even cough once!!! 

For the size and money it is perfect for me!!

Cheers

Richard


----------

